# I may just have a job!



## kttref

I spoke to the Chief in Darien Police Department today...and he said unless something major comes up in my background or I fail the psychological or doctors exam...I'm hired. The academy would start Sept. 30!

So hope that I'm not crazy!!! For all the talk I did about CSP...it's a shame I'm going to give it up...but who knows, down the road I may pursue it again....That is unless they offer me a job within the next 2-3 weeks! 8) (I rule).


----------



## frapmpd24

Good for you Kate, glade to hear that. =D> =D> Sounds like your well on your way to the academy. Take whatever comes first and don't get discouraged that CSP did not come calling first. You can always go to CSP if the opportunity presents itself. Getting hired, the academy, and experience on the job wherever it may be is the most important first step. Many officers have started out with municipal departments and gone to the state afterwards. I can think of a few in the current MSP academy now that left their departments after a considerable amount of time on the job.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Congrats... that's sweet... Getting on the job that you have always wanted... 

... and yes, for this occasion, you may say you "Rule."

Just remember those that helped pick out the wardrobe attire that locked in your success in the interview stage.


----------



## Barbrady

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Irishpride

kttref";p="70301 said:


> ...but who knows, down the road I may pursue it again


Good luck with the rest of the process. My best advise is to keep a low profile until you have an offical job offer in hand. Statements such as above could come back to haunt you. Just my $.02


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Good for you, you rule!!! =D> \/


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats Kate that is not a bad town to work in.


----------



## screamineagle

good luck to you in whatever dept you decide to go with.


----------



## kttref

Irishpride";p="70308 said:


> kttref";p="70301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but who knows, down the road I may pursue it again
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the process. My best advise is to keep a low profile until you have an offical job offer in hand. Statements such as above could come back to haunt you. Just my $.02
Click to expand...

Agreed...it could all come and bite me in the ass. I could be very happy in whatever department I get into and never want to think about anything else.

I just love the fact that the cheif was like "you'll get a job"...

Thank you all who have posted. I appreciate all the help (happy Cowboy :wink: ) and all the support, but I'm not there yet..so keep your finger crossed that I'm not crazy!


----------



## fscpd907

\/ Good Luck :baby01:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Best of luck, Kate! :happy:


----------



## Gil

Kate

Congratulations and I wish you the best in the academy! Don't forget to keep us posted from time to time and let us know how you are doing while you are attending the academy. 

I know I speak for a majority of the members here when I say if you need anything just let us know. We got your back.

Best wishes, :t: 
Gil


----------



## kttref

Thanks again everyone...like I said, I don't have it yet...but I'm closer then I've ever been...and having a chief (and another captain) tell me they really want me, makes me feel good.

You all know how helpful you've been...even if I don't get this one, I just want everyone to know you've been great. You really have helped me through a lot of decisions and I thoroughly appreciate it!


Thank you...


----------



## mpd61

Congrats Katy!!!!!!!!!
Just remember..........................

1. Zip the lip, bite the tongue
2. Take a long sip from the humility cup until you're off probation!!!
:wink:


----------



## Crvtte65

Hey Kate that's great!! Good luck.

Oh, tip: don't walk in looking like this to the psych: :crazy: or :wl: or :A: The last one is the worst cause it would be your multiple personalities arguing with each other


----------



## kttref

Thanks guys...

I now see why this site has been so useful to me..with great advice from both Mpd and Crvtte...I'll never go wrong  You all are great, don't forget that!


----------



## MVS

Good luck Kate!!!


----------



## Cinderella

Best of luck Kate !!!!


----------



## kttref

The Capt. in charge of training came over yesterday for a face-to-face...he told my husband and I that I am number 1 on their list....I'm excited...

He did say I am going to have a chest x-ray and a stress test. Anyone know the point of the chest x-ray? Or what a stress test is like?

Thanks.


----------



## Gil

kttref";p="70677 said:


> Anyone know the point of the chest x-ray? Or what a stress test is like?


Chest X-Ray?... Maybe to see if you were or are a smoker with lung problems?

Stress test is probably just a 15 to 20 min run on a tread mill hooked up to an EKG


----------



## kttref

Gil";p="70681 said:


> Chest X-Ray?... Maybe to see if you were or are a smoker with lung problems?
> 
> Stress test is probably just a 15 to 20 min run on a tread mill hooked up to an EKG


I can deal with that. I smoked, socially, for a year when I was 13-14...my mother has been a smoker all my life and because of it I developed asthma...I hope this doesn't hinder me at all.

Hum...that's not a bad stress test, I can do that. Not going to enjoy it, I HATE running, but I can.

Thanks Gil.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Chest x-rays are used in some places in lieu of a TB test. The stress test isn't bad either, you'll be fine and congrats, looks like your in!!

Best of luck, we're all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Crvtte65

kttref";p="70677 said:


> The Capt. in charge of training came over yesterday for a face-to-face...he told my husband and I that I am number 1 on their list....I'm excited...
> 
> He did say I am going to have a chest x-ray and a stress test. Anyone know the point of the chest x-ray? Or what a stress test is like?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you test positive on the TB skin test?


----------



## kttref

Crvtte65";p="70709 said:


> Did you test positive on the TB skin test?


My medical isn't until next Monday. I'll tell ya then


----------



## kwflatbed

It sounds like it will be Officer Kate in no time
at all.


----------



## kttref

I hope so! Of course the town I may get hired in is the town I sub. teach in...the kids told me that if I become a "pig" they're going to "eat bacon for breakfast"...damn kids.


----------



## kttref

Maybe it's the blonde...but Ken, you lost me!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hmmm... gettin' a bit dirty in these parts...


----------



## kttref

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Hmmm... gettin' a bit dirty in these parts...


Hey now.....! I'm the cleanest nicest person you'll ever meet  Wait till I get out of the academy!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I wasn't referring to you... anyway, your blonde is DEFINITELY showing...


----------



## kttref

Haha...naturally blonde, so it comes through when I don't want it to. Redhead by choice


----------



## Guest

One note on the chest x-ray when I went to Airborne School they gave us all chest x-rays and when I asked the medic what they where for she simply said to make sure our heart and lungs look normal. I think you would have known by now if you had a problem with either one of them, so i am sure you will be fine. Congrats and good luck in the academy! Just remember it is 90% mental and 10% physical so stay foucsed and you will be all set! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## kttref

Billy5715";p="70851 said:


> One note on the chest x-ray when I went to Airborne School they gave us all chest x-rays and when I asked the medic what they where for she simply said to make sure our heart and lungs look normal. I think you would have known by now if you had a problem with either one of them, so i am sure you will be fine. Congrats and good luck in the academy! Just remember it is 90% mental and 10% physical so stay foucsed and you will be all set! GOOD LUCK!!


Thanks Billy! That makes sense...they seem fine to me, so I'll hopefully be ok  The problem with the 90/10 idea is that I'm a hell of a lot stronger and physical of a person then I am smart...haha this academy won't be tough. They don't really yell it'll just be long and boring...but that's ok.  I'll have a job (hopefully!)...Well I go for my psych tomorrow..I'll tell you all how it goes.


----------



## motivated

Congrats Kttref! and to that paratrooper from the 18th abn corps Air****inborne!


----------



## Crvtte65

Pvt. Cowboy";p="70821 said:


> I wasn't referring to you... anyway, your blonde is DEFINITELY showing...


Definitely... :shock:


----------



## kttref

I have my moments....

On a _side_ note...I PASSED MY PSYCH!


----------



## kttref

Doesn't anyone care anymore??? 

Just kidding...


----------



## MVS

We care. We knew you could pass the psych, but that still won't change the fact that you're blonde!..:lol: Congrats Kate!


----------



## kwflatbed

If you passed does that make you an official psycho??

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Irishpride

kttref";p="71002 said:


> Doesn't anyone care anymore???


......."anymore", that would imply that I cared at one point wouldn't it? J/K I hope its going well for you.


----------



## kttref

According to my father, I'm still the craziest person in the family...but it's cool.

Haha I'm a red-head....unnaturally but all the same!

Irish-You're gonna get it mister! Just you wait  Thanks for stopping by.


PS did I tell you guys the Capt. told me I'm #1 on their list??? How cool is that??


----------



## frapmpd24

kttref said:


> I hope so! Of course the town I may get hired in is the town I sub. teach in...the kids told me that if I become a "pig" they're going to "eat bacon for breakfast"...damn kids.


I have involvement with several schools locally and regionally and see many of the kids around town while working. I have found the kids don't tend to be as stand-offish when your in uniform because they have seen you in a different setting, your more on their turf in the schools. If you have a good repore with them that can work wonders in terms of information or just resolving some basic calls such as noise complaints or dispursing them and getting co-operation. Any idea when Day-1 of the academy may be?


----------



## kttref

Makes sense Frap...we'll see  Day one of the academy would be Sept. 23rd. The Capt. told me today they hope to have me all set by Thursday or Friday. Should be fun!!! 

Until then I'm off to another interview tonight. And I gave the go-ahead to another department to start my background! Took long enough, but things are moving along!


----------



## kttref

It's offically offical. I have been offered a job! I get sworn in 9/13 or 9/14 (they're not positive of the date yet)...and the academy will start 9/23! Granted they don't have a seat at the academy yet, but they think they will...and it's mine! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## tellyour

Congratulations! Thats good to hear.


----------



## mikey742

Congratulations and good luck at the academy.


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats Kate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kttref

Thanks everyone. I'm really excited about this. Now just have to tie up a bunch of lose ends with other departments. Thankfully my new department is sending out letters to all the agencies withdrawing my name....but I've been scheduled for some things this week that I need to pull out of....This is a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest

Congrats!!!! Good Luck and Stay SAFE!!!!!


----------



## kttref

Thanks buddy...I'll be safe! As the Capt. told me yesterday "we're working on leveling the playing field for people of your stature by getting Tazers"...yup, I know I'm short!


----------



## frapmpd24

Kate,

That's great to hear the hiring process is a done deal with the best end result. About the only better feeling than getting hired is graduation day from the academy. But one day, one week at a time... you have a very positive attitude and I'm sure will do excellant.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Good for you, we're all proud of you and wish you the best!!!!


----------



## kttref

Honestly everyone on this board has been such a huge help, and I really do appreciate it. So thank you...who knows, my positive attitude could save my life some day  

So in like a year, you all can come to Darien and raise hell!


----------



## Crvtte65

kttref said:


> So in like a year, you all can come to Darien and raise hell!


Only if you cuff the bad boys :naughty:

Oh and you're going to get sick of hearing that. My friend is going to graduate from the Richmond acad. about the time you are starting. She is currently in field trainingand gets it all the time. She gives the person one warning and if they don't heed it, dayum.

And Kate Congrats on not being crazy, unfit, unhealthy, and getting the job


----------



## kttref

Haha thanks Crvtte....you're funny.

People I know are already like "so you gonna cuff me??" My response is "too bad I'm married already, cuffing lots of boys could be fun" haha.


----------



## futureMSP

Congrats and good luck at the academy!


----------



## kttref

Thanks!!


----------

